# **KNEESWORTH - Christmas Meal** TONIGHT!!!



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All - I couldn't let a Christmas go by without a Kneesworth meet so here it is....

Wednesday 16th December

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but we can usually guarantee some pretty nice metal in the car park (One had an R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo to name a few!). Always good company, a great host, oh, and the food's not bad either!

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years - makes it a bit easier all round - but just waiting for the menu from Dimos and will add it to this post when I've got it.

As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of Holly [smiley=santa.gif] 

NOTE: If you've not been before, the Motel Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

Right - finally got the Christmas menu from Dimos (no Gammon I'm afraid fellas! )

Please could everyone select their choices and let me know no later than 11th December (next Friday)

The Cambridge Motel
Audi TT Christmas Party 2009

Starter:
- Prawn Cocktail
- Homemade Vegetable Soup
- Pearls of Melon
- Farmhouse Pate

Mains
- Local Roast Turkey
- Sirloin Steak
- Pork Fillet (Served with a rich wine, pepper and cream sauce)
- Grilled Salmon
- Mushroom Stroganoff (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: £9.95 
Sirloin Steak:£5.00 supplement

Two Courses: £14.95

Three Courses (including coffee): £19.50

So, who's going to come and help us celebrate a good old Kneesworth Christmas?

NaughTTy - Prawn Cocktail & Sirloin (rare)
phodge - Prawn Cocktail & Pork Fillet
Mr phodge - Farmhouse Pate & Roast Turkey
clived - Prawn Cocktail & Sirloin (medium rare)
was - Prawn Cocktail & Sirloin (medium rare)
scotty - Prawn Cocktail & Sirloin Steak
slineTT - Pate & Pork and sweet
Mrs slineTT - Pate & Pork, NO sweet.
OuTTlaw - Pate & Turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw - Prawns & Turkey
JampoTT Pate & Turkey
Lisa - Pate & Turkey


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me and Mr Me please!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey that was quick!!!!

Thanks Penny - added


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In the diary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news Clive - see you there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Please add me and Tina.

Thanks for keeping the tradition running 8)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Norman - will be great to see the two of you again


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I _might_ be overseas but please pencil me in just in case [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I _might_ be overseas but please pencil me in just in case [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> cheers


Done!

Hope you can make it - it's been ages mate


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The usual line up Paul....... Moua, Mrs moua and a red TT.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> The usual line up Paul....... Moua, Mrs moua and a red TT.........


Wahey - great news Elias 

.... and that takes us into double figures already! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may be a bit drained by the time I get there. I've got an afternoon's entertainment at my 4 year old's nursery Christmas play. It's a "looking forward to it" but "dreading it" kinda of feeling. Does that made me a bad parent?

Escaping in the evening for intellectual conversation with a bunch of adults seems like a plan .... but since I've already signed up for this meet, I'll see you all there :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:

We'll do our best to be grown up for you Paul....not making any promises though!! 

Anymore for any more yet??


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys sorry for the late reply, just to confirm soph and i are both gonna come  , look forward to meeting up again seems soooo long. Cheers for putting us in Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Guys sorry for the late reply, just to confirm soph and i are both gonna come  , look forward to meeting up again seems soooo long. Cheers for putting us in Paul


No problem at all Pete - still plenty of time before the meet - looking forward to seeing you both


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi,

I wanted to come to this to share the Christmas cheer and see you all again, but it clashes with my works party which i can't get out of.

Have a great time and will try to make the next one.

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to come to this to share the Christmas cheer and see you all again, but it clashes with my works party which i can't get out of.
> 
> ...


Ah damn - sorry to choose the wrong date for you Simon - hopefully next time we can get you along matey


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few TBCs and a couple confirmed added from my Facebook event - any more coming along to join us?

KMP - Really?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to come to this to share the Christmas cheer and see you all again, but it clashes with my works party which i can't get out of.
> 
> ...


So now we know where your priorities lie!! :x

:wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> So now we know where your priorities lie!! :x
> 
> :wink:


Trust me, if I could get out of work, I would! 

Happy Christmas


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well - you know you'll be missed Simon 

Thanks for the vid - not seen that one before - very good!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stil plenty of space for more if anyone fancies coming along


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right - finally got the Christmas menu from Dimos (no Gammon I'm afraid fellas! :roll: )

Please could everyone select their choices and let me know no later than 11th December (next Friday)

The Cambridge Motel
Audi TT Christmas Party 2009

Starter:
- Prawn Cocktail
- Homemade Vegetable Soup
- Pearls of Melon
- Farmhouse Pate

Mains
- Local Roast Turkey
- Sirloin Steak
- Pork Fillet (Served with a rich wine, pepper and cream sauce)
- Grilled Salmon
- Mushroom Stroganoff (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: £9.95 
Sirloin Steak:£5.00 supplement

Two Courses: £14.95

Three Courses (including coffee): £19.50

Cheers all


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Starter:
- Prawn Cocktail

Mains
- Sirloin Steak

Sirloin Steak:£5.00 supplement - It had better be a good steak !! 

and £5 for pudding and coffee !! I'd better get a biscuit with my coffee !!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Paul - Choices added to first post


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me - Prawn Cocktail & Pork Fillet

'Im - Farmhouse Pate & Roast Turkey


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ta muchly - list amended


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me: pate, pork and sweet

Donna: pate, pork, NO sweet.

Thank you Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Really sorry but won't be able to make this years Christmas meal :-( I have a team leader event / course in London on that day so can't see me being home till late. If anything changes I'll let you know.

All have a wonderful time and festive greetings to one and all [smiley=santa.gif] Ho ho ho

Norman
(Frustrated of Diss)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no! That's bad news Norm.... 

Hope you and Tina have a great Christmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

To ALL Kneesworth'ers !

I'm wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and a festive holiday season!

I've tried to change my travel plans so that I could come over the pond and join old friends for dinner but it's not possible. I was close to pulling it off though... for those of you who are interested, I got married a year and a bit ago to Stacey ! So Christmas this year means travel to the new in-laws in Boston on the 18th and earn some brownie points!

The Kneesworth group are really the best and I have fond memories of you all... and I miss the camaraderie. Enjoy the festive get-together and be well. I'll certainly be there in spirit on the day.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Elias - 1st post updated with your choices - thanks 

Norman - as I said in the text, it won't be the same without you mate (but we understand of course  )

Mayur - thanks so much for your message and for trying to make it - hope you have a fantastic Christmas with Stacey and your new in-laws


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Prawn Cocktail and the sirloin please paul (medium rare ;-) ).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Prawn Cocktail and the sirloin please paul (medium rare ;-) ).


A fine choice Sir :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Paul, could you put me down for the...
Pate and Turkey
and Sophie will have the...
Prawns and Turkey
Look forwad to seeing you all, shame you cant make this Norman hope You, Tina and the Dogs have a Great Christmas


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Peter - choices added to first post - looking forward to seeing you both too.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Mayur said:


> To ALL Kneesworth'ers !
> I'm wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and a festive holiday season!
> I've tried to change my travel plans so that I could come over the pond and join old friends for dinner but it's not possible. I was close to pulling it off though... for those of you who are interested, I got married a year and a bit ago to Stacey ! So Christmas this year means travel to the new in-laws in Boston on the 18th and earn some brownie points!
> 
> The Kneesworth group are really the best and I have fond memories of you all... and I miss the camaraderie. Enjoy the festive get-together and be well. I'll certainly be there in spirit on the day.


Hi Mayur

its unfortunate you can not make it, but fully understandable (brownie points can be invaluable!), best wishes from over the pond [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, looks like it's going to be a smallish Christmas do this year folks - well, by Kneesworth standard anyway.

Hope you all come wih your best party heads on (and something Chrismassy ;-) ) Looking forward to it already !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Well, looks like it's going to be a smallish Christmas do this year folks - well, by Kneesworth standard anyway.
> 
> Hope you all come wih your best party heads on (and something Chrismassy ;-) ) Looking forward to it already !!


Small, but perfectly formed... 

Importantly, the tradition keeps going - and those who weren't able to make it this year will hopefully make something in the spring, or Xmas 2010. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, looks like it's going to be a smallish Christmas do this year folks - well, by Kneesworth standard anyway.
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

bugger it, if only I had seen this sooner!

Would have been a great night 

Oh well, maybe the next kneesworth meet...

Enjoy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> bugger it, if only I had seen this sooner!
> 
> Would have been a great night
> 
> ...


Could probably squeeze you in if you can make it Amit


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


What I actually meant to say was "Thanks for organising it!"

For the first time in what... 5 years? I'll be going to a TT meet IN AN AUDI TT!!! :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> shame you cant make this Norman hope You, Tina and the Dogs have a Great Christmas


Hi Peter, yep I am gutted we won't make this years Christmas meal will be the first since the original Kneesworth meets were started :-( Please pass on my best wishes to Sophie and the kids for a TTerrific Christmas.

Still I am sure you will all have a fabulous time.

Norman & Tina


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm sure we will Norman 

Anyone for a cruise from Graveley? 7pm ish ?

P.S. Everyone drive safe tonight - especially in this weather - snow forecast!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Anyone for a cruise from Graveley? 7pm ish ?


see you at 7pm'ish [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone for a cruise from Graveley? 7pm ish ?
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

See you all later but dont think ill be able to wash the TT so it might be a bit dirty


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> See you all later but dont think ill be able to wash the TT so it might be a bit dirty


Yours and mine both!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As always great to see everyone and catch up. Thanks for the stirling organisation Paul, and for letting me not take the hat home


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising a lovely dinner Paul. The drive back was easier but still tricky. 
Thank you for the hat, it will go well with my other leather attire........ :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

An enjoyable night that made up for my poor journey. Good to see you all. Jealous I missed out on the hat ...... NOT ! :lol:

Pics ? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming last night and thanks to Dimos for laying on a good spread as usual. Great to see everyone - I think we all seemed to enjoy ourselves 

Hopefully get some pics up in the next couple of days - Got a cracking one of Elias in his new leather gear and an equally good one of Clive the Christmas Sherrif! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for arranging the xmas meet Paul, was the usual good food and good company [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

gutted i missed out on the 'special' cap :lol:

see you all soon 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

David is really glad that you're enjoying the hat, Elias!

Thanks for a superb evening Paul - can't think where you got the quiz idea from..?? :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Paul for organising another great Christmas meal, it was good to see you all and catch up again and have a laugh, Soph and I really enjoyed it. See you all V soon and roll on the summer.
MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 
Peter and Sophie


----------

